# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Fertility among older annual killifish

## erikthur

How about fertility and age among annual killifish. 
I am starting to wonder about this question. 
I have a spawning group of Simpsonichthys suzarti where most of the fish now are 11 months old producing seemingly healthy eggs. All males are that old. Only one of the females are 4.5 months old. 
I also have two 10 months old Nothobranchius foerschi Alegre females producing eggs with a somewhat younger male. 
Can one assume that these eggs produced by older fish still are good? 
What is your experiences in this subject.

----------


## stormhawk

Older fish tend to produce lesser eggs uptil a point where egg production of the females and fertility of the male's sperm drops.

11 months is pretty long. In Singapore's warm climate some species start to deteriorate by the 6th month especially if they're annuals.

----------

